
The quest to predict – and stop – the spread of wildfires (2018) - data4lyfe
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20180924-the-quest-to-predict-and-stop-the-spread-of-wildfires
======
eucryphia
Basically any landscape that broad area forest fuel loads are allowed to build
up.

Indigenous tribes learned how to reduce these hazards thousands of years ago.

